# 2020 Madone SL 6 / 7 Disc... WANT!



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Trek has released new Madone SL 6 / 7 disc models for 2020 using 500 series carbon and a much more attainable price point. WANT!

I also love the paint colors... WAY better looking than my boring black 2015 Domane 

_Dear Trek: If you would sell me one of these at the employee pricing level, I promise I'd ride it lots and tell my friends how sweet it is every day_ 

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...disc/p/28714/?colorCode=black_greenvisibility


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Trek has released new Madone SL 6 / 7 disc models for 2020 using 500 series carbon and a much more attainable price point. WANT!
> 
> I also love the paint colors... WAY better looking than my boring black 2015 Domane
> 
> ...


I was wondering if they were ever going to finally do this. It seems like it would have been smart to include at least one sub $3000 complete bike and a frameset. I really don’t get contemporary aero bike pricing. It doesn’t make much sense with more and more climbing/GC bikes adding aero features. Who’s paying extra for the pure aero bikes and why????


----------



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone know about when these will hit LBS in the US? 

Can anyone who has experience on last years SLR Madone let me know if this bike is a good "endurance" bike in terms of long all day rides 100+ miles? I was looking for one of those "in between" bikes such as the BMC Roadmachine & Pinarello Prince before Trek announced the affordable SL model. If that iso speed trick keeps the ride smooth enough to go the distance, then I think this is a no brainier.

On the search for something fast and comfortable...


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Askeptic said:


> Anyone know about when these will hit LBS in the US?
> 
> Can anyone who has experience on last years SLR Madone let me know if this bike is a good "endurance" bike in terms of long all day rides 100+ miles? I was looking for one of those "in between" bikes such as the BMC Roadmachine & Pinarello Prince before Trek announced the affordable SL model. If that iso speed trick keeps the ride smooth enough to go the distance, then I think this is a no brainier.
> 
> On the search for something fast and comfortable...


They are available for dealers to order and in stock at Trek. You could call around to your local Trek dealers and see if they have one. IsoSpeed works, and takes the edge off. I would say this is the most comfortable aero bike out there.


----------



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

202cycle said:


> They are available for dealers to order and in stock at Trek. You could call around to your local Trek dealers and see if they have one. IsoSpeed works, and takes the edge off. I would say this is the most comfortable aero bike out there.


Thanks! Good to know it is comfortable (for an aero bike). My local LBS doesn't have any on the floor yet, but I am sure they are coming soon.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

202cycle said:


> They are available for dealers to order and in stock at Trek. You could call around to your local Trek dealers and see if they have one. IsoSpeed works, and takes the edge off. *I would say this is the most comfortable aero bike out there.*


^This^ We had an employee that bought a Madone a few years ago. Loved it. Emonda came out, he ordered one. Hated it. Sold it and stuck w/ the Madone.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I’ve had a SLR for a couple of years. 

I used to own a rim brake version and the first time I rode it in ‘soft’ it felt as if I had soft 35c tyres on the rear. Was very noticeable how comfortable the bike was even with 25c pumped up to 100psi. 

Just switched in the last fortnight to a disc version. Overall, it feels stiffer than the rim for a like for like slider position. However, as a disc brake cynic I have been more impressed than expected. 

Great, comfortable bike for 100 mile rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

